# NEW TIN..AND WOW AM I HAPPY!



## fender66 (Jul 13, 2010)

I can't believe this is happening to me, but tonight I came home with my new (used) tin. Better than I deserve! Here's a little about it:

2008 1756JC Alweld (probably only in the water 10 times)
2000 Mercury Optimax JET 225HP (I think I could pull a couple skiers behind this) with less than 22 hours on it! Yes...this is hard to believe, but true!
Rivercraft trailer
Motorguide 24V trolling 65lb thrust
2 bank on board charger
and lots more.

I feel like I'm bragging, but trust me, I'm just sharing my joy....and believe me..there's lots of joy to share. Now I need to sell my current tin. I'll miss her, cause she's been a really good boat. Anyone looking for a 1648 Alumiweld with a 40HP Jet...let me know. I just need to finish the back deck project that I started last week and I'll have pics.

Here are a few pics of my new tin. Can't wait to get her in the water!


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Jul 13, 2010)

I like it a lot, nice boat, and you didn't even have to build it.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice!!! make sure to watch your bow stop, looks like that trailer is set up for a V. That stop can dent the front bottom of your TIN, when your traveling with it on a trailer.


----------



## Jim (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice boat man! Congrats on the new purchase! :beer:

Time for a road trip!


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Brine (Jul 14, 2010)

Congrats Man! Looks like a great rig.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 14, 2010)

nice'n!

how much for your rig? :wink:


----------



## fender66 (Jul 14, 2010)

JRHOADES20 said:


> Nice!!! make sure to watch your bow stop, looks like that trailer is set up for a V. That stop can dent the front bottom of your TIN, when your traveling with it on a trailer.



Good catch.....in all my excitement I didn't even notice that. Some of the things I did catch and have fixed were:
I had them put an additional seat base in the floor so I can set 4 on the floor while traveling.
Livewell pump was burned up, so they installed a new one
Sharpened the stainless steel impeller to a razor's edge

Thanks for all the compliments


----------



## Froggy (Jul 14, 2010)

Great rig!!!


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 14, 2010)

Congrats! =D>


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice. =D> 

That 225 ought to make that boat scoot (probably won't pass the gas pumps at many marinas, though :lol: ).


----------



## fender66 (Jul 14, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> Nice. =D>
> 
> That 225 ought to make that boat scoot (probably won't pass the gas pumps at many marinas, though :lol: ).



The previous owner said it would do about 55 mph....I don't really care about that. *I want to GO FISH...not GO FAST*. However...it will be fun for the family when I can't fish. It should have enough HP to pull tubes or skis. As for the gas.....that is a concern of mine, but it has a 30 gallon built in gas tank. That should still take me a while to burn, and it will be more efficient than my 40HP at full throttle which had to work harder for me to get anywhere at a decent speed. I will be able to throttle back a LOT and run more efficiently.


----------



## Seth (Jul 14, 2010)

That's a sweet rig! She will scoot along pretty good no doubt. Did you pick it up from Troutt or from the original owner?


----------



## fender66 (Jul 14, 2010)

Seth said:


> That's a sweet rig! She will scoot along pretty good no doubt. Did you pick it up from Troutt or from the original owner?



I found it through Troutt, but the original owner was there and I paid him directly. I guess you could say that Troutt acted as a broker. The previous owner has already ordered a new smaller jet that he can manage himself at the young age of 70. I though he was doing pretty good for the time I spent with him yesterday.


----------



## perchin (Jul 14, 2010)

Awsome boat man =D>


----------



## fish devil (Jul 14, 2010)

:twisted: Sweet Rig!!!! Good Luck with her.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow.. I saw this boat and immediately showed my wife and told her I wanted one just like it man.. congrats on this boat it looks sweet and I bet it flies!


----------



## fender66 (Jul 14, 2010)

Queencitybassman said:


> Wow.. I saw this boat and immediately showed my wife and told her I wanted one just like it man.. congrats on this boat it looks sweet and I bet it flies!



I should have said this before, but I have an amazing wife to let me get this. She never even blinked and that's amazing for someone who has only been out with me once before.

Now the boat....just returned from a test run with 2 buddies from work. Between the three of us we are pushing close to 700 pounds. I'm betting we were running at a top speed of 45-48mph. Actually scared me a bit. I have a lot to get used to with this much power. My fuel was also disappearing faster than you can say fill-er-up! It was run much harder then I would ever run it on a fishing trip too. WOW...what a ride.

Thanks again for all the encouragement.


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd like to say WOW again. I've been back to look at the pictures and that's a pretty sweet boat.


----------



## Jim (Jul 14, 2010)

bobberboy said:


> I'd like to say WOW again. I've been back to look at the pictures and that's a pretty sweet boat.



yeah it is! Ive looked at the pictures a dozen times today. :lol:


----------



## cavman138 (Jul 14, 2010)

ridiculous, that's awesome man


----------



## fender66 (Jul 14, 2010)

Jim said:


> bobberboy said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to say WOW again. I've been back to look at the pictures and that's a pretty sweet boat.
> ...



You guys are making me blush!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice aquisition Chris.Looks like it was well care for by the previous owner.Give me a holler next time you go out and maybe we can meet up.Lots of happy times on the water to you.See you around.


----------



## wasilvers (Jul 17, 2010)

REALLY Nice rig! I have to say, I got a bit jealous. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66 (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks again to all....you're welcome aboard anytime!


----------



## mean16 (Jul 20, 2010)

trade ya my left arm... can't cast a pole with it anyway! awsome boat man


----------



## fender66 (Jul 21, 2010)

mean16 said:


> trade ya my left arm... can't cast a pole with it anyway! awsome boat man



Now what on earth would I do with another left arm? Hmmmm......tempting, but I'll have to pass. My shirts would fit weird. #-o 

Thanks for the props though.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 2, 2010)

Alright everyone,I ran into Chris yesterday at CouncilBluffLake.I must say that the pics definitely Do Not do his rig justice.Sweet is an understatement.This boat gleams in the sunshine.And the 225 sounds like a beast.It is one of the better looking around.No BS.Very nice Chris.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 3, 2010)

S&MFISH said:


> Alright everyone,I ran into Chris yesterday at CouncilBluffLake.I must say that the pics definitely Do Not do his rig justice.Sweet is an understatement.This boat gleams in the sunshine.And the 225 sounds like a beast.It is one of the better looking around.No BS.Very nice Chris.



Hey thanks a lot Steve. It was great running into you and Margaret and grandson. I have to say that I know how blessed I am in life (not just with my boat either). Too bad the fish got up and walked out of the lake before we got there. I've never had 2 days of worse fishing.

Thought you might like to see how good your rig looks too. This too, is a very nice rig. Hope to catch up with you again soon.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Chris. I,too,enjoyed meeting you and your daughter.


----------



## turne032 (Aug 5, 2010)

i have never had any luck at council bluffs. Hope you guys have. 

had a good day floating the current with the family. We caught 2 smallies that were 18". and a ton around 12" and 13".

happy boating


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 7, 2010)

"The Bluff",as I call it,is usually hit and miss.Some days I killl them ,some I don't.The trip we ran into each other,I don't think either of us did anything.I've pulled some 4lbrs out of there.


----------

